# Feeding the yrlings area



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

With my tight space i can't come up with a area to pen up my yrlings. Since they need daily grain and my does i try not to grain unless there nursing. I need ideas on how to build a little feeding area that only the little ones can go. I have Nigerians. I put together a pen in the barn of cattle panel. But every time i went to feed Gala would try to squeeze her fat butt threw and always got her front shoulder and head stuck in the fence . If she did not get suck she would get mad and start butting any goat that walked by lol she has a temper.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We have goat panels secured on our cattle panels, maybe even hog panels would help you and would be a little cheaper.


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

I put wire on two cattle panels and flipped them upside down. Then took two and made a v connected one end to fence then left the other side open just enough for kids to fit.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

rustygoats said:


> I put wire on two cattle panels and flipped them upside down. Then took two and made a v connected one end to fence then left the other side open just enough for kids to fit.


Can you show a picture of this. I can't get my brain wrapped around the description. I need something to feed the babies in that the adult piggys cant get into.


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope this helps


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you. Now I understand and can fashion something like that for my goats.


----------



## rustygoats (Feb 11, 2013)

I also use a short chain so the big goats can't push it open. I chain it to the t post.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I finally came up with something. I've got nigerians and only 4 little ones. So what I did was a puppy play pen wired to the cattle panel. I also hung the mineral feeder on the yrlings side and put a wooden box down so they can reach there minerals. For there alfalfa I had leftover rabbit water pans I hung them on the puppy pen side. And there I had it they mostly eat the mineral wish they would eat there alfalfa better. Will try to get pics on here today.


----------

